# Clear model stockcar



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm asking to see if anyone has ever seen or heard of a clear stockcar? it was like 69-70 GTO, i now it was a stockcar because it had the headers and the pipes coming out the passanger side and had a cage inside. i had this car 30 years ago. i got it from a friend from down south. why was it clear? was it supposed to be or was it ??? just thinking and wated to know if anyone ever seen one like it. and did i toss a rare car long ago.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Revell did a 1/25th scale Limited Edition # 3 Dale Earnhardt 1997 Monte Carlo in all clear plastic. It's very rare, and expensive! Try EvilBay.

I have the kit,...very unique and unusual.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

I think it was made by MPC If i'm not mistaken.It was a 70-or 71 lemans or gto that had a clear plastic body.Thinkin it came out around 73 or so. I do remember it though.

HERE YA GO
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/mpc-david-pearson-33-pontiac-gto-134665767


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

MPC also put put a 1/16 scale Dodge Charger with markings for The King, Richard Petty and R2 is supposed to be reissuing the clear Petty Charger.
My nephew would love that Earnhardt kit.


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

2.8powerranger said:


> I think it was made by MPC If i'm not mistaken.It was a 70-or 71 lemans or gto that had a clear plastic body.Thinkin it came out around 73 or so. I do remember it though.
> 
> HERE YA GO
> http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/mpc-david-pearson-33-pontiac-gto-134665767


Thats it!!! same one.. wow to see it again, my mind is old but it was the same one. Man looking back with a date to go by,lets me know i was a kid at one time. i'm going to save that site. and start saving, i have to have one again. Thanks,


----------



## 4runnerguy (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the Pontiac version builtup, some parts missing. Willing to trade for another builtup if anyone's interested.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Round 2 re released the 1971 Petty Charger a few months ago : however, they did not use the clear body. One of the problems was that clear plastic is very brittle and would crack when attempting to spread the bottom while putting it over the chassis. This was also a problem with the original release


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)




----------

